
Show HN: Software Engineering 101 - alexcpn
https://medium.com/techlogs/sw-engineering-101-c711e948b065
======
alexcpn
Have been trying to compile the most important parts, the key first
principles. Comments, suggestions solicited to improve the article

~~~
sciencewolf
Heads up that this might get flagged since it's a blog post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

